# String einlesen



## max56 (15. Mrz 2009)

Hi,
ich habe mal wieder ein recht simpeles Problem, wo ich aber keine Ahnung habe ...
Wi eich oben schon beschrieben habe will ich eine String (in der Konsole) einlesen, aber ich habe keien Ahnung wie und in meine Buch steht auch nichts ...
Naja ich würde mich über hilfe freuen, dann bin ich vllt. auch bald (irgendwann) in der Lage anderen zu helfen ....

Hier etwas das ich bei google gefunden habe :


```
// Eingabe.readString() liest eine Zeile von der Tastatur ein, und liefert einen
 // String zurück, der dann mit den üblichen Klassenfunktionen in int, float etc.
 // umgewandelt werden kann.

   try {
     BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
              new InputStreamReader(System.in) );
     String s = in.readLine();
     System.out.println(s);      // Gelesenen String zurückgeben
   } catch( IOException ex ) {
     System.out.println( ex.getMessage() );
   }
   
 }

 // Eingabe.readString(String prompt) liest eine Zeile von Tastatur,
 // nachdem eine Eingabeaufforderung eingegeben wurde, und liefert
 // einen String zurück.


}
```

daraus werde ich aber nicht schlau ...


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mrz 2009)

OK, was genau verstehst du nicht?
Der dargestellte Code gilt bis Java 1.5. Ab Java 1.5 gibts zum komfortablen Einlesen von Daten die Klasse Scanner.


----------



## max56 (15. Mrz 2009)

Wie bekomme ich das jetzt in ein Programm das ich compilen (debuggen kann ) ??


----------



## L-ectron-X (15. Mrz 2009)

Indem man eine Klasse definiert und eine main()-Methode herum baut.

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]import java.io.*;

public class KeyboardReader {
    public static void main(String[] args) {

       // Eingabe.readString() liest eine Zeile von der Tastatur ein, und liefert einen
       // String zurück, der dann mit den üblichen Klassenfunktionen in int, float etc.
       // umgewandelt werden kann.

        System.out.print("Eingabe: ");
        try {
            BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
                 new InputStreamReader(System.in) );
            String s = in.readLine();
            System.out.println(s);      // Gelesenen String zurückgeben
        } catch( IOException ex ) {
            System.out.println( ex.getMessage() );
        }

    }

    // Eingabe.readString(String prompt) liest eine Zeile von Tastatur,
    // nachdem eine Eingabeaufforderung eingegeben wurde, und liefert
    // einen String zurück.

}[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## max56 (16. Mrz 2009)

Danke funktioniert bestens -- wieder etwas gelernt ...


----------



## max56 (16. Mrz 2009)

okay ich habe das in das folgende programm eingebaut :

```
package chat2;


import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.*;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
       
     class Main {
          public static void main(String[] args) {
              boolean i = true;
         
        // Eingabe.readString() liest eine Zeile von der Tastatur ein, und liefert einen
             // String zurück, der dann mit den üblichen Klassenfunktionen in int, float etc.
             // umgewandelt werden kann.

              
              
             do {
              System.out.print("Eingabe: ");
              try {
                  BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
                       new InputStreamReader(System.in) );
                  String text = in.readLine();
                                FileWriter file = null;
    try {
      file = new FileWriter("User2.txt");

      file.write(text);
      file.close();
    }
    catch (IOException ex) {
      //(...)
    }
                  System.out.println(text);      // Gelesenen String zurückgeben
              } catch( IOException ex ) {
                  System.out.println( ex.getMessage() );
              }
              
              System.out.println("-----");

                  BufferedReader file = null;
    String text;
  

    try {
      file = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("User1.txt"));
    }
    catch (FileNotFoundException ex) {
      // (...)
    }
    try {
      while ((text = file.readLine()) != null) {
      System.out.println(text);
      
      }
      
       
    }
    catch (IOException ex) {
      // (...)
    }
              
              
              
             
       

          
} while (i=true);
            
          }
     }
```

Funktioniert ja auch alles bestens -- jedoch nur mit Netbeans ...
Bei der Konsole kommt:
java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError : Main/class
caused by: java.lang.ClassnotFoundException: Main.class
usw.


WIESO ??? ???:L


----------



## L-ectron-X (16. Mrz 2009)

Weil deine Klasse noch in einem Package liegt. NetBeans legt die Verzeichnisse für dich an und löst das alleine auf. Wenn du das außerhalb von NetBeans ausführen möchtest, musst du dich darum kümmern. Bspw mit einer Compiler-Option.

Du kannst es erstmal ohne Packe versuchen, dann sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## max56 (16. Mrz 2009)

nö auch ohne package klappt das nicht ... 
Ich habe die java datei in c:\src\main\


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Mrz 2009)

ist da "java" verfügbar? Was kommt wenn du da einfach "java" eintippst?
Es müsste im PATH (bei windows) hinzugefügt werden... (oh, iss gut, seh schon den rocketlauncher^^ *teleporter benutz und wegblink* )


----------



## max56 (16. Mrz 2009)

erstmal zum Betriebssystem ich benutze Windoof und Linux ... 
und wenn ich bei windows java eingebe erscheinen ganz viele optionen


----------



## Sempah (16. Mrz 2009)

Vlt hast du nur die JRE dem Path hinzugefügt. Gib mal javac in die Konsole ein.


----------



## max56 (16. Mrz 2009)

das functioniert alles ich habe andere Programme ja auch schon gestartet bekommen (mit der konsole ) nur hier klappt das irgendwie nicht ... ???:L


----------



## 0x7F800000 (16. Mrz 2009)

und das "irgendwie" sieht genau wie aus? wenn du da
>javac MyClass.java
eintippst, muss doch IRGENDWAS kommen, du willst mir doch nicht erzählen, dass der rechner dann komplett abstürzt????:L


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Wie oben beschrieben :


> Funktioniert ja auch alles bestens -- jedoch nur mit Netbeans ...
> Bei der Konsole kommt:
> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError : Main/class
> caused by: java.lang.ClassnotFoundException: Main.class
> usw.



da kommen noch weitere 6 Zeilen oder so soll ich die auch alle auflisten ?


----------



## Spacerat (17. Mrz 2009)

Obiger Code? So wie er da steht? Dann solltest du "public class Main" statt "class Main" schreiben...


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

ok , aber muss ich beim compiler nicht noch irgendeinen Pfad eingeben ??


----------



## Spacerat (17. Mrz 2009)

Solange das noch nicht in einem Paket ist, musst du dich zur Ausführung im Verzeichnis mit "chat2" befinden. Von hier aus sollte sich das dan mit "java chat2.Main" ausführen lassen.


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

ok -- dann wäre das schonmal geklärt ... 
Zu dem public wenn ich die Klasse public "definiere" - wie muss dann der datei name lauten ??? - da mus das nach dem compiller ja rein ...


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

äh. Was?
Deine Klasse heißt "Main" durch public kannst Du drauf zugreifen... Versteh Deine Frage ned...


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Meine Frage steht oben -- das Programm läuft nur mit der IDE das ist das Problem ich will es mit der Console laufen bekommen .... -- und dazu war ein vorschlag die Klasse als public zu "definieren" das habe icch gemacht dann meckert der Compiler jedoch das die Klasse publich ist und das im Namen stehen müsste ...


----------



## Civilazi (17. Mrz 2009)

Da hast du doch die Antwort. Die Datei muss <Klassenname>.java heißen. 
Also Main.java .


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Ja klar aber da meckert der compiler doch ...


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

Also wenn ich ein Programm:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]public class LOS{
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		System.out.println("WTF???");
    }
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

habe dieses mit



> javac LOS.java


kompiliere und anschließend mit


> java LOS


ausführe geht das ohne Probleme...
Das ganze natürlich in dem Verzeichnis in der die .java-Datei liegt...
Hast Dich evtl. irgendwo verschrieben oder so?

Edit: Denn wenn du bei 





> java LOS


 was falsch machst, dann kommt NoClassDefFound oder sowas...


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Ja klar ... -- Mein hallowelt Programm und ein paar ander habe ich ja auch so compiled und ausgeführt nur bei dem klappt das nicht ?? Un ich habe keine Ahnung wieso ???:L


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

Also ich hab jetzt Dein Programm 1:1 kopiert:

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;

public class LOS{
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		try {
			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
			String s = in.readLine();
			System.out.println(s);
		}
		catch(IOException ex) {
			System.out.println(ex.getMessage());
		}
	}
}
[/HIGHLIGHT]

Und dann in der Konsole das gemacht:



> Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
> (C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.
> 
> Z:\>cd Java\Test\src
> ...



Und wie Du siehst geht es ohne Probleme....


----------



## Civilazi (17. Mrz 2009)

Schreib doch mal, was der Compiler sagt. Und schau, ob du dich nicht vielleicht doch bei dem Dateinamen verschrieben hast...


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Mrz 2009)

..oder nicht beim aufruf irgendein unnötiges .java oder .class drangehängt hast, sehr beliebter fehler...:noe:


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> ..oder nicht beim aufruf irgendein unnötiges .java oder .class drangehängt hast, sehr beliebter fehler...:noe:



Das hab ich doch schon gesagt ;(


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Ja das funktioniert jetzt auch bei mir ... --
das jedoch nicht und das war eher meine Frage :



```
import java.io.FileWriter;
import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.*;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.FileNotFoundException;
import java.io.FileReader;
import java.io.IOException;
       
public class Main {
          public static void main(String[] args) {
              boolean i = true;
         
        // Eingabe.readString() liest eine Zeile von der Tastatur ein, und liefert einen
             // String zurück, der dann mit den üblichen Klassenfunktionen in int, float etc.
             // umgewandelt werden kann.

              
              
             do {
              System.out.print("Eingabe: ");
              try {
                  BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(
                       new InputStreamReader(System.in) );
                  String text = in.readLine();
                                FileWriter file = null;
    try {
      file = new FileWriter("User2.txt");

      file.write(text);
      file.close();
    }
    catch (IOException ex) {
      //(...)
    }
                  System.out.println(text);      // Gelesenen String zurückgeben
              } catch( IOException ex ) {
                  System.out.println( ex.getMessage() );
              }
              
              System.out.println("-----");

                  BufferedReader file = null;
    String text;
  

    try {
      file = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("User1.txt"));
    }
    catch (FileNotFoundException ex) {
      // (...)
    }
    try {
      while ((text = file.readLine()) != null) {
      System.out.println(text);
      
      }
      
       
    }
    catch (IOException ex) {
      // (...)
    }
              
              
              
             
       
          // Eingabe.readString(String prompt) liest eine Zeile von Tastatur,
          // nachdem eine Eingabeaufforderung eingegeben wurde, und liefert
          // einen String zurück.
       
          
} while (i=true);
            
          }
     }
```

ich rufe mit:
javac name.java
java name oder name.class
auf


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Mrz 2009)

@MiDniGG: bestimmt. und vor dir haben es auch schon 824214 Leute gesagt, und es steht alles in 20 büchern und in FAQ's von 348 Foren und in 32175 Blogs, aber was soll man da tun, wenn's dennoch nicht klappt... ???:L

@OP: "funktioniert nicht" gibt's nicht... Poste doch einfach komplett ALLES was du in der konsole eingetippt hast, meinetwegen als screenshot oder sonstwas..


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

Nullpointer an dieser Stelle:

while ((text = file.readLine()) != null) {

kommt wenn ich es im Eclipse ausführe....

EDIT: Was natürlich daran liegt, dass die Datei nicht da is  Was bei Dir auch das Problem sein könnte. Probier es erst mal mit einem absoluten Pfad wie "C:\\Datei.txt"


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Wie mit Nebeans klappt alles ...


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

Was soll denn das zum Schluss
while(i = true);
????????


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Mrz 2009)

wenn das programm läuft, aber nichts tut und keine fehler meldet, dann liegt es evtl an den ganzen exceptions die du stillschweigend abwürgst und insgeheim im hinterhof verbuddelst^^ e.printStackTrace() kostet doch nix...


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Juhu es klappt jetzt auch das auszuführen -- keine Ahnung was ich vorher falsch gemacht habe warscheinlich war der Name falsch oder irgendwas anderes ...

das mit while solle eine endlosschleife sein ...

und mit dem nullpointer oder so ja klar die dateien fehlen wenn man die anlegt klappt es ..

JETZT KAPPT ALLES ... :toll: !!!

danke ann alle die mir geholfen haben unnd die soviel geduld hatten


----------



## MiDniGG (17. Mrz 2009)

In Deinem fall ex.printStackTrace(); 
Ja also das ganze Programm kommt mir etwas komisch vor... Du schaust die Textdatei an und wenn was in der Zeile steht dann wird es ausgegeben. Für was dann allerdings der Eingabestring ist versteh ich nicht so ganz.

Aber ich mach etz eh Feierabend  Tschüsschen. Andrey macht das schon


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

exceptions -- e.printStackTrace()   das wird dann zu hoch für mich .... --- sorry ich bin totaler einsteiger -- und bisher habe ich nur gelernt das das die buchwahl wohl falsch war


----------



## 0x7F800000 (17. Mrz 2009)

Da bleibt uns wohl nichts anderes übrig, als auf Spacerat's Signatur zu verweisen... :bahnhof:

Und was soll da zu hoch dran sein? Dort wo du worher überall dieses sinnfreie
*//(...)*
stehen hattest, fügst du einfach 
*ex.printStackTrace()*
ein. Das bewirkt, dass man wenigstens irgendetwas sieht, wenn eine Exception geworfen wird.


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

@ MiDniGG -- ja danek klappt ja jetzt alles -- nur das ich das  





> ex.printStackTrace()


 nicht verstehe


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Komisch klappt auch so naja werde ich mir merken


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

mhh kann ich in der Konsole eig nur programme mit einer Main ausführen ?? Weil ich will da noch ein 2. programm schreiben das halt genau die andere Textdatei einliest so als chat praktisch da muss ich das programm aber ja im gleichen verzeichniss speichern damit es die textdateien findet und dann kann der Klassenname ja nicht gleich sein ... 
und wen ich die irgendwie Main2 oder irgendwie anders nenne merkert der Compiler das keine Main-Klasse vorhanden ist und das er so streikt ....

Oder kann ich das ganze anders angehen und das andere Programm wo anders speichern und ihm anders sagen wo die textdateien sind ?? -- wenn ich den Pfad anders eingebe hat das bsher nicht geklappt ...


----------



## Civilazi (17. Mrz 2009)

Wie die Klasse heißt ist doch egal, du kannst auch ne Klasse Jhsdbfjgt haben, die eine main(String[] args) - Methode hat. Diese kannst du dann mit java Jhsdbfjgt nach dem Kompilieren ausführen.

Und die Dateien können auch woanders liegen, ja.


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Ja eig. schon javac schmeißt da eine Fehlermeldung heraus .... --

wie kann ich denn auf die textdateien zugreifen wenn der source bzw. die .class wo anders liegt


----------



## Civilazi (17. Mrz 2009)

Was genau für Fehler, wo sind die Dateien? Sehr komfortabel geht das mit nem JFileChooser, ist auch ne gute Übung in API lesen...


----------



## max56 (17. Mrz 2009)

Ist schon ok jetzt klappt das mit der Konsole und den Klassennamen ich hatte mich schon gewundert -- endlich nach 3 Seiten Beiträgen bin ich um einiges schlauer und mein Programm funktioniert :toll: ---

DANKE AN ALLE !!!


----------

